# Homemade Ramps



## ScottyDon't (Jun 24, 2008)

I was driving by a car dealership yesterday and saw a display ramp that looks like it could work for working on cars. Has anyone made something like this before?

It did look a little wobbly though but I'm sure there's something you could do to make it a more sturdy work place.


----------



## ghost (Jul 1, 2008)

I have seen people drive cars over two-by-fours before... not the greatest idea to use weak equipment


----------



## Bushytails (Jul 1, 2008)

Best way is lots of heavy steel...  and unless you're realllly sure of your welds, use bolts!

--Bushytails


----------

